# High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung



## inkognito23 (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

nach langem suchen und lesen in AB und Google, schreibe ich jetzt dennoch ein Thread dazu.

Ich suche 1-2 neue High-End Feederruten (gebe gerne Geld für Qualtität aus!).

Einsatzgebiete sollen Stillgewässer und der Rhein sein.
Wenn das Gewässer es erfordert möchte ich auch gerne weite Würfe (also voll durchgezogen!) werfen.

Ich bin kein Freund von harten Prügeln, fische lieber mit Ruten die eine semi- bis vollparabolische Aktion haben.

Bevor ich meine Vorauswahl nenne, würde ich lieber auf eure Antworten warten.

Mit bestem Gruss und lieben Dank!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo,
also da stellst du aber sc hon hohe Anforderungen ans Gerät...

Zwischen Rhein u. Stillwasser ist schon ein herber Unterschied...

Hättest du jetzt gesagt, du brauchst was für die Donau und Stillwasser, dann hätte ich dir die KOC King Feeder von Browning ans Herz gelegt.
Ich fische selbst zwei davon und bin auch nach Jahren immer noch total begeistert von dieser Rute. 
Zum einem kommt sie bei im Fluß mit Korbgewichten bis zu 150 gr im Einsatz, oder auch im Stillwasser wenn es gilt, mit dem Speedkorb auf 80m zu angeln...


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

High End Feederruten findest Du bei Ton Temmimgs in Utrecht. Der baut die Feederruten auf einem Tricast Blank auf. Wer das Geld ausgeben kann sollte dort zugreifen. Erste Infos erhälst Du von der Stippergruppe Aurich (googeln) Reinald Joosten. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Ulli3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Schau Dir auch mal die Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder an, Sahnestückchen (Ich hab leider nur eine:c)!


----------



## Doc Plato (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Helmut, gibt es die Koc nicht auch mit 180 - 250gr Wg? 
Hatte Anfang diesen Jahres im Laden u.a. auch ne Koc in der Hand, bin mir jetzt unsicher, aber ich meine die hatte ein höheres Wg .. mist, ich komm nit drauf|kopfkrat


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

nö....

es gibt jetzt im neuen Programm die King River Feeder Extreme, die bis zu 250 gr Wurfgewicht hat...

ich hab sie leider noch nicht selbst in Fischen können, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das sie fürs Fischen im Stillwasser ein bischen too much ist... )

von dem her auch meine empfehlung für die KOC King Feeder, die mit 140 gr Wurfgewicht empfohlen ist, aber einiges mehr im Kreuz hat.... |rolleyes


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Das muß natürlich "friedfischgruppe aurich" heissen. Ich hätte gerne den Ton Temmings auf der Sippermesse in Bremen, doch leider hat er kein Interesse da er jetzt schon mehr als genug zu tun hat.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Doc Plato (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> nö....
> 
> es gibt jetzt im neuen Programm die King River Feeder Extreme, die bis zu 250 gr Wurfgewicht hat...
> 
> ich hab sie leider noch nicht selbst in Fischen können, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das sie fürs Fischen im Stillwasser ein bischen too much ist... )



Stimmt, fürn See nit Wirklich, auf der anderen Seite, wenn der Inkognito23 im Strom von Vadder Rhein fischen möchte, sollte er schon ne Rute mit Bumms nehmen. Entweder oder, alles andere ist nur ein Kompromiss, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Nun bin ich aber mal gespannt auf die Vorauswahl.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## inkognito23 (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

So,

ich habe mir sowohl die Browning als auch die Tri-Cast Feeder Ruten angeschaut.
Hören sich ja beide viel versprechend an. Kann mir einer genau verraten wie die Beringungen sind? Also Wieviele, welche Art (SIC, Titan, Einsteg, Zweisteg, etc.)
Zusätzlich wäre noch interessant zu wissen, welche Aktion diese schönen Ruten haben.

Ich denke, ich werde mir 2 Ruten für meine Einsatzgebiete kaufen müssen.
Obwohl eine Rute mit 150g Wurfgewicht könnte auch am Rhein bei Kurzdistanzwürfen meines Erachtens locker mit halten. Ich werde am Samstag mal schauen, ob meine local Dealers diese Ruten im Sortiment haben. Dann könnte ich mir sie mal genauer begrabbeln.

Sind denn diese 2 Feeder Ruten Hersteller die einzigen Edelschmiede was der Markt so herbringt?
Meine Spinn- und Boilieruten habe ich mir bisher bauen lassen. Gibt es auch Rutenbauer für Feederruten? Habe noch keine Blanks für Feederruten so im Sortiment von Blankherstellern gesehen.

Gruss


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Moin,
das wäre dann die Variante Tri Cast...


Der Blank der Tri Cast kommt aus England, der dann von dem Holländer Ton Temming per Hand auf Hochform gebracht wird.


----------



## Tricast (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Soviel ich weiss gab oder gibt es noch Rutenbauer, die Feederruten auf einem Sportex Blank aufgebaut haben. Doch leider wirst Du nicht viele finden, genau wie bei den Matchruten. Es gibt nicht viele geeignete Blanks auf dem Markt und die Arbeit mit den vielen kleinen Ringen ist auch nicht zu verachten. Von Tricast käme dann nur die Serie Legend in Frage und die gibt es in 7 Größen. Einfach mal den Reinald Joosten kontaktieren, der kann Dir alles zu den Ruten sagen; auch Ton Temmings spricht sehr gut deutsch. Wenn Du noch etwas suchen willst empfehle ich Dir ein Forum (rutenbauforum.de) das sich mit Rutenbau beschäftigt. Dort findest Du kompetente Leute die sich im Blankwald auskennen. Jedenfalls wird die Legendserie von Tricast sehr häufig von Feederspezialisten gefischt, auch von denen die sonst mit einer anderen Firma verbandelt sind. Was gibt es sonst noch auf dem Markt? Browning wurde schon genannt aber die Sensas Team Feeder oder die Top Modelle von Daiwa wären eine Alternative. Ich denke die klassischen Engländer wie Drennan, Hardy oder Greys sind einfach etwas zu leicht für unsere Angelei. 
Achso, wenn ich richtig informiert bin wirst Du hier in Deutschland keinen Händler finden der Tricast führt. Wenn Du doch einen finden solltest bitte sofort bei mir melden. Für die Stippermesse wäre das eine echte Bereicherung. Hardy und Greys findest Du z.B. bei Wilkerling und erste Infos auf der Homepage hardygreys.de

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## m-spec (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo Zusammen,

was ich schon am Wasser gesehen (und auch geworfen habe) waren umgebaute Karpfenrutenblanks. Hierbei wurden die Ruten zwar auf die "simple" art umgebaut, sprich: passende Vollkohlefaserspitze wurden in den Blank eingepaßt (also das Spitzenteil entsprechend gekürzt) so das man eine Feeder nach englischem Vorbild bekommt(fest eingesetzte Spitze), aber die Wurfergebnisse und das Drillverhalten waren schon sehr ansprechend. Flexibilität bei der Spitzenwahl war allerdings nicht gegeben und im Falle eines "Malheurs" wird man den erneuten Gang zum Rutenbauer antreten müssen. Es sollte sicherlich auch möglich sein entsprechende Wechselspitzen herzustellen aber dadurch das die Beringung sehr aufwending ist wird das nicht gerade günstig ausgehen.

Preislich die obere Grenze stellen sicherlich die Tricast Ruten da aber ich muß ehrlich gestehen: Die Legend 5000 (Werksaufbau, nicht von Temmings) die ich schonmal benutzen durfte hat mich vom Preis/Leistungsergebniss her nicht überzeugt.Sicherlich eine schöne Rute für den der auf Distanz gehen will aber für die Strömung wäre das nichts für mich.

Die von Helmut angesprochene KOC ist sicherlich eine schöne Rute aber in Gewässern wo ich 150 gr. benötige (ich gehe jetzt mal von Korb + Futter aus) wäre das nicht meine Rute (Sorry Helmut aber dafür ist sie nach meinen Erfahrungen einfach nicht gebaut worden). Mein Limit wäre hier der 80-10 gr. Korb + Futter in der Größe des Zammataro NL-Korbs.

Die "unbekannte" KOC die angesprochen wurde könnte die Ultimate KOC (der Begriff KOC wird halt immer weiter gestreut) sein. Diese Rute hat mehr Wurfgewicht lt. Angabe.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Carpi107 (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hi
Es wird wohl die von Ultimate sein.Die hab ich nämlich.Geiles teil!Ich geh nur leider zu selten feedern.Mit der kannste auch richtig Gas geben.Es müssten doch Spitzen zu kaufen sein die feiner sind.!Also fürn See.Es waren bei mir zumindest 2Spitzen dabei.


----------



## inkognito23 (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Kurze zwischen Frage (habe mich noch nicht entschieden).

Kann man Tri-Cast Ruten mit Browning Ruten vergleichen?
Also die Legend gegen die King Feeder? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über eine Gegenüberstellung sehr freuen.
Des Weiteren hört sich laut Hersteller die Hardy Marksman Ruten ja auch sehr viel versprechend an. (So langsam verfestigt sich meine Vorauswahl )

Lieben Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Tricast (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Sowohl Browning als auch Tricast (Ton Temmings) sind für hervorragenden Ersatzteilservice bekannt. Wie das bei Hardy aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Sicherlich hat Browning top Ruten, aber wer das besondere Sucht greift dann doch zu anderen Marken die nicht so oft am Wasser vertreten sind.
Jedenfalls soll die Legend-Serie eine Wurfmaschine sein, deshalb wird sie halt oft in den Niederlanden geangelt wo wurfweite zählt. Derr Fisch vom anderen Ufer ist halt eben schöner, größer und, und.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Angel-mäx (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Schau Dir auch mal die Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder an, Sahnestückchen (Ich hab leider nur eine:c)!


 
volle Zustimmung-Topp Teil und sein Geld wert
Wolfgang


----------



## Tricast (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Angelmäxchen, hier wurde nach einer High End Feederrute gefragt und nicht nach einer Rute die den Namen führt. Eines sollte einem immer zu denken geben, wenn irgendwelche Superlative auftauchen die mit einem Produkt verbunden sind.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Doc Plato (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Gerade drüber gestolpert..... 

http://www.angeln1a.de/product_info...imited-Feeder---WG-300-g---5-m---3-Teile.html

#c


----------



## inkognito23 (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Wie sind denn die Beringungen bei den Tri Cast und Browning Modellen?
Kommen da Fuji SIC oder Alconite Ringe drauf? Oder sogar Titan?

Über mehr Infos wäre ich dankbar, den Joolsten werde ich auch ne Mail schreiben und mich weiter erkundigen.

Lieben Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Tricast (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Der Reinald Joosten ist sehr kompetent wenn es um das Feedern geht und er kennt auch viele Ruten und Modelle da er sehr oft zu Wettbewerben unterwegs ist; auch in Holland. Mit dem würde ich mich unterhalten. Sonst gibt es noch die Stippermesse, immer am ersten Sonntag im März in Bremen, wo man eine sehr gute Möglichkeit hat viele Modelle auch mal selber in die Hand zu nehmen und sich mit kompetenten Leuten zu unterhalten. Ob Michael Schlögl, Michael Zammataro, Matthias Weigang oder eben Reinald Joosten.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Angel-mäx (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*



Tricast schrieb:


> Angelmäxchen, hier wurde nach einer High End Feederrute gefragt und nicht nach einer Rute die den Namen führt. Eines sollte einem immer zu denken geben, wenn irgendwelche Superlative auftauchen die mit einem Produkt verbunden sind.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Hallo Heinz ich bin ja offen für alle Meinungen,was aber deffiniert High End ?-der Preis jenseits von dem im "normalen Angelladen" oder der Nachweis "Handgefertigt"-die Habtik; ich hab darauf auch nur meine Meinung(schon im vorraus bitte ich deswegen um Entschuldigung) und die hab ich über ein Teil weil es mir gefällt oder nicht.Dabei ist manch so ein Teil,in diesem Fall also diese benannte Rute für mich ein High End Produkt für einen anderen aber nicht -ist die Einschätzung darüber nicht so individuell wie die eigene Einschätzung des eigenen Fanges zum Beispiel ?
Nicht das ich nicht die Möglichkeit hätte 500 Eu Teile mit 200 Eu Teilen zu vergleichen aber was ist denn nun High End-
das ist eine ehrliche Frage ohne Ironie.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Tricast (10. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

Angelmäxchen: Ich verstehe darunter Gegenstände die das derzeit Beste bieten. Ob Material, Verarbeitung oder Aussehen. Ob man soetwas braucht um erfolgreich zu angeln sei einmal dahingestellt; ich brauche es auch nicht. Wobei ich aber ein großer Fan von handaufgebauten Ruten bin. Und ich bin der Meinung das die derzeitige Chinaware nicht das Optimale bietet was möglich wäre. Nichts desto trotz gibt es auch da gute Ruten die den Zweck voll erfüllen. Eine dieser Ruten ist zweifelsfrei auch die angesprochene Sänger. Aber hier war die Frage nicht nach einer Rute für den und den Zweck mit den Eigenschaften sondern definitiv nach "High End" Produkten.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## petrikasus (12. September 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*



m-spec schrieb:


> Die "unbekannte" KOC die angesprochen wurde könnte die Ultimate KOC (der Begriff KOC wird halt immer weiter gestreut) sein. Diese Rute hat mehr Wurfgewicht lt. Angabe.


 

Jep - ich habe seit dieser Saison zwei etwas ältere (4-5 Jahre alt). Das WG ist deutlich höher als angegeben. 140g Korb mit Füllung gehen richtig gut, muss mir aber dann wegen der Fireline den Finger tapen. Habe dafür meine Sänger aber sofort an die Sonne gesetzt. |wavey:
Die gefallen mir richtig gut - allerdings möchte ich nicht ausschließen, dass es noch ausgewogenere Ruten gibt. Der damalige NP lag wohl kurz unter 200€ je Stück.

Bis die Tage

Karsten


----------



## bimba (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End Feederruten Kauf-Empfehlung*

hatte auch viel gutes über die Colmic wr9 gelesen,bei uns heir in der Gegend ist leider Händler Notstand und daher geht es mir bestimmt wie vielen anderen,entweder weit fahren oder auf gut glück kaufen.

Torsten


----------

